# training partners wanted, east bay



## datenschwanz (Jun 20, 2004)

hi!

i am new to the area and back on my bike after a ~30 month break. i would love to find some guys/gals in the east bay to train with. i love the hills here. i make my own work schedule so i am open when i need to be. looking to to regular 90min to 3 hr training rides. perferably with someone who a racing background or good pack manners/skills. i've been riding tunnel road up and down claremont for a 90min ride from alameda. if you want to rid ewith someone who will push you, drop me a line.

cheers!

murphy


----------

